# عيوب الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد



## منى رشدي رزق (20 يونيو 2010)

الإخوة الزملاء : بعد التحية أنا حديثة التسجيل في هذا المنتدى حيث دلني عليه أحد الزملاء 
سؤالي ماهي عيوب استخدام الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد في المباني وهل لها حدود استخدام وما الأسباب مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## مصطفى عمود (20 يونيو 2010)

من عيوب الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد أنه لو طرأ أي خراب على الأسلاك المشدودة فإنها تتعرض للضعف أو إذا انقطعت فسينهار المبنى دون إنذار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2010)

منى رشدي رزق قال:


> الإخوة الزملاء : بعد التحية أنا حديثة التسجيل في هذا المنتدى حيث دلني عليه أحد الزملاء
> سؤالي ماهي عيوب استخدام الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد في المباني وهل لها حدود استخدام وما الأسباب مع الشكر مقدما


السلام عليكم
في البداية نرحب بك في المنتدى .
بخصوص سؤالك فقد تم الرد عليه من خلال المشاركات الخاصة بموضوع متخصص في المنتدى وهو تحت عنوان "تصميم البلاطات المجهدة Post tension Slab =PT 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95853.html
بعد قراءتك للمشاركات السابقة واذا لم تحصلي على الرد ساقوم بالرد بالتفصيل بخصوص عيوب استخدام الخرسانة المجهدة سواءا السابقة او اللاحقة Pre Tension or Post Tension Slab


----------



## esaf (21 يونيو 2010)

أحب ارحب بكل الزملاء الموجودين

في البداية انا سعيد جدا بأن موضوع الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد بدأ ينشر فى مصر بصورة كويسة ويارب دايما مصر للأمام

الخرسانة سابقة الأجهاد ياجماعه عيوبها ساعة التنفيذ ممكن تكون أخطر من عيوبها بعد تشغبل المبنى *أوضح أكتر:*
1- الكابلات المستخدمة (pc strands) هى عبارة عن حديد عالى المقاومة. فى النهاية هو حديد معرض لاجهاد شد لو زاد الحمل علية عن احمال التصميم أكيد ممكن يحصل له انهيار، بس ده مش معناة اننا نقول ان من عيوب الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد ان الكابلات ممكن تتقطع(مع احترامى طبعا لرأى كل الناس)

2- من أهم عيوب ومشاكل الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد - ودى اكتشفتها من خبرتى فى المجال ده - هى فى شركة الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد نفسها وفى فريق العمل الخاص بيها:

هاقول لكم ع اللى بيحصل غالبا

* بيكون الاستشارى ماعندوش خلفية كويسة عن تصميم الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد (ده طبعا نتيجة ان أغلب المهندسين فى الجامعه لم يدرسو الموضوع باستفاضة وخبرتهم فى المجال جاءت بالإجتهاد) ولو حتى الإستشارى عندة خلفية عن الموضوع بيحب دايما يخلى مسؤليتة عن التصميم وبيسند الموضوع لشركة الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد

* للأسف مش كل شركات الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد عندهم فريق عمل كويس ويستحق الثقة وطبعا لقلة خبرة الإستشاري مش بيقدر يحكم على التصميم هل هو كويس ولا لأ وبيتضطر يقبلة أيا كان وبيعتمد على جواب الضمان اللى بتقدمة شركة الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد
ده من ناحية التصميم

* وعشان مش أطول عليكم من ناحية التنقيذ بتكون مشكلة أكبر كمان

مع احترامى واعترافى بإن فية ناس كفء جدا فى التصميم والتنفيذ

لو افترضنا ان التصميم والتنفيذ تموا على أكمل وجه فالمشاكل التى ممكن أن تواجهنا بعدها هى:

1- عمل الفتحات فى الأسقف سابقة الإحهاد لن يتم بسهولة(مش كل مهندسين التصميم ممكن يوافقو على عمل فتحات فى الأسقف والموضوع ده فية نقاش كبير) وتظهر المشكلة بصورة أكبر عند تحويل الغرض من المبنى مثل نحويلة من مكاتب لسكنى ومن سكنى لفندقى.

2- المشكلة التى اعتبرها أكبر ولم أبحث فيها حتى الان هى كيفية هدم مبنى أسقفة خرسانة سابقة الإجهاد.

انا عارف ان الناس حاليا بدأت تخاف من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد بس أنا من وجهة نطرى هى حل سحرى لكثير من المشاكل الهندسية وتوفيرة فى تكلفة المبانى وتوفيرة فى تكلفة التنفيذ كبير جدا

كثيرا ما نفذنا أسقف سابقة الإجهاد كانت مصممة فى البداية خرسانة مسلحة بكميات حديد وخرسانة كبيرة وكذلك كانت من الصعب جدا تنفيذها بهذه الصورة وفى النهاية كان الحل الأمثل لها هى الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد

نصيحة خاصة لكل الاستشاريين اللى بيتعاملو مع الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد بكثرة:
إما انك نطلب طرف ثالث متخصص فى الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد لمراجعة التصميم والتنفيذ
أو بتم تعيين مهندس انشائي بالمكتب سبق له العمل بشركة خرسانة سابقة الإجهاد ولا يكفى خبرة دراسية بدون عمل بالمجال.

أشكركم جدا جدا وعلى فكرة دى أول مشاركة جادة لى بالمنتدي

اسف انى طولت عليكم فى الكلام


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ esaf من قال لك ان الكيبلات الخاصة بالبري ستريس لاتنقطع؟؟؟؟ عند تعرضها لضغط لقوة اعلى من تحملها وفي حالة وجود اي حز في الككيبلات او تماسها مع الحديد يحدث انقطاع نتيجة وجود نتوئات حادة

اما عيبوها فهي خطرة عند حوث صدأ للكيبلات داخل الكونكريت في حالة الاغلاق الغير تام للنهايات من خلال الحقن


----------



## esaf (21 يونيو 2010)

مهندس على انا مع احترامى لكلامك لم أقل انها لاتنقطع انا أقصد انها مثل الحديد العادى قابلة للصدأ والانقطاع فالطبيعى عندما يصدأ الحديد ينهار المبنى (سواء كان حديد عادى او حديد عالى المقاومة).

وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2010)

esaf قال:


> أحب ارحب بكل الزملاء الموجودين
> 
> في البداية انا سعيد جدا بأن موضوع الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد بدأ ينشر فى مصر بصورة كويسة ويارب دايما مصر للأمام
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على المشاركة ولكن هناك تصحيح بخصوص الترجمة للغة العربية فالخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد pre tension concrete يكون بأن يتم شد الحديد strand قبل صب الخرسانة وبعد الصب يتم قص الستراند وتسمى في هذه الحالة خرسانة مسبقة الصب سابق الاجهاد وهي تستخدم عادة في تصنيع Grider للجسور في الكباري







اما عند استخدام هذه الطريقة Pre Tension concrete slab فتكون في العادة hollow core slab









Pre tension hollow core slab
اما ما كنت تقصدة فهو الخرسانة لاحقة الاجهاد Post tenstion Slab 

ويتم صب الخرسانة اولا ومن ثم يتم شد الكوابل ويتم التنفيذ باحدى الطريقين

Ponded post tension slab
حيث يتم تمديد الكوابل ضمن دكت duct وبعد صب الخرسانة والحصول على القوة المطلوبة يتم شد الكوابل على مرحلتين شد ابتدائي وشد نهائي






Unponded post tenstion slab
ويتم تمد الكوابل مباشرة للبلاطة قبل الصب حيث يتكون strand مغلف بطبقة عازلة من PVC لحماية الحديد وبعد صب الخرسانة والحصول على القوة المطلوبة يتم شد الكوابل على مرحلتين شد ابتدائي وشد نهائي










وقد تم شرح للخرسانة المجدة بشقيها Post tension and Pre Tenstion Slab بشكل مفصل في المنتدى تحت الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95853.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

إستشارى الهندسة المدنية مهندس رزق حجاوى
أسمح لى ان أعبر لك عن خالص شكرى وتقديرى وإعجابى بجميع مشاركاتك ومساهماتك الأكثر من رائعة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
أتمنى لك أخى الفاضل أطيب الأمنيات
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وشكرى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> إستشارى الهندسة المدنية مهندس رزق حجاوى
> أسمح لى ان أعبر لك عن خالص شكرى وتقديرى وإعجابى بجميع مشاركاتك ومساهماتك الأكثر من رائعة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> أتمنى لك أخى الفاضل أطيب الأمنيات
> خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وشكرى


السلام عليكم
انا شاكر لك كلماتك الطيبة وعلى حسن متابعتك لما اكتبه في المنتدى.
واسأل العلي القدير ان يتقبل هذا العمل ، فهو لوجة الله تعالى لنشر العلم والثقافة الهندسية بين جميع فئات المهندس فهذا المنتدى يعبير بحق جامعة مفتوحة لمن اراد ان يتعلم ويستفيد وينمي خبرته العملية وثقافتة الهندسية.
وبفضل من الله وجهود الاعضاء والادارة المشرفة فان هذا المنتدى كل يوم يكبر ويعلو بمشاركات كافة اعضائة وفي اكتساب المزيد من الاعضاء هذا اصبح وبكل فخر من اكبر المنتديات من حيث عدد المشاركات القيمة والتي تأخذ طابع النقاش والحوار وكذلك اكبر عدد من الحضور سواءا للاعضاء او الزوار.
مع تحياتي للجميع
مع تمنياتي على الجميع بالمزيد من المشاركات الفعالة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

esaf قال:


> أحب ارحب بكل الزملاء الموجودين
> 
> في البداية انا سعيد جدا بأن موضوع الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد بدأ ينشر فى مصر بصورة كويسة ويارب دايما مصر للأمام
> 
> ...


 أخى الفاضل بعد التحية 
وأشكرك على مشاركتك
صراحة أعجبنى أسلوبك البسيط فى عرض الموضوع وتلك الشجاعة التى جعلتك تشير إلى الكثير من المشكلات الموجودة على أرض الواقع
نعم زميلى الكريم الجهل وعدم المعرفة مع مهندسين أيا كانت مواقعهم مسئولين عن أرواح العشرات بل المئات من أرواح البشر لا شك ستؤدى ألى كوارث
أحييك على تلك الروح الجميلة
ولكنك أشرت بطريقة غير مباشرة للحل
وهو البحث والعلم والمعرفة 
مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك 
وتقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## esaf (22 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك أخ mecheil.edwar على كلامك واهتمامك
وأشكرك أخ رزق حجاوي على توضيحك فعلا أنا كلامى كان بخصوص ال(post tension) بصورة خاصة
وعن مشاكل التصميم والتنفيذ بصورة عامه
بس على حسب معلوماتى ان الخرسانة لاحقة الشد (post tension concrete) هى أحد أنواع (pre-stressed concrete)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يونيو 2010)

esaf قال:


> أشكرك أخ mecheil.edwar على كلامك واهتمامك
> وأشكرك أخ رزق حجاوي على توضيحك فعلا أنا كلامى كان بخصوص ال(post tension) بصورة خاصة
> وعن مشاكل التصميم والتنفيذ بصورة عامه
> بس على حسب معلوماتى ان الخرسانة لاحقة الشد (post tension concrete) هى أحد أنواع (pre-stressed concrete)


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك ، بخصوص الخرسانة المجهدة Pre-stressed concrete فهي تنقسم الى نوعين الشد السابق pre-tenstion concrete و الشد اللاحق post- tenstion concrte وهذا ما واضحته سابقا بالتفصيل.


----------



## aymanallam (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق​


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر
عااااااااااااااوزين توضيح لpost tension


----------



## mina10 (16 يناير 2012)

Bonded post tension


----------

